# Anyone Using Excitel Broadband?



## Vyom (Jun 8, 2015)

So I heard about this broadband which I am planning to get. Anyone heard about them or experienced using them?

Website seems bare bone and it's this: *www.excitel.com

My cousin is using it and he gets speeds of 16 mbps in torrents and 4 mbps in browsing. But in few days in which he used it, he reports some random disconnections daily.

The price and plan seems lucrative, I think I just might give this a try.

For eg, first plan is: ₹649/month + tax for 20Mbps Unlimited Peering Speed and 4Mbps Unlimited Internet Speed. That's something! And the best part seems that there is no FUP! What!!


----------



## hitesh (Jun 9, 2015)

Is it available in East delhi ?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 9, 2015)

hitesh said:


> Is it available in East delhi ?



Yes. I belong from East Delhi. It's available here.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 12, 2015)

What? Never saw this ISP. 
Where in Delhi do they have coverage eh?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> What? Never saw this ISP.
> Where in Delhi do they have coverage eh?



Well, atleast in Delhi it is available. Planning to give them a try this month end.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 12, 2015)

Never heard about it. I nowadays care more about stability of connection due to online gaming and these small isps have hard time saving on packet drops and high pings.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Never heard about it. I nowadays care more about stability of connection due to online gaming and these small isps have hard time saving on packet drops and high pings.



+1 exact same needs for me too


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Never heard about it. I nowadays care more about stability of connection due to online gaming and these small isps have hard time saving on packet drops and high pings.



Hence the purpose of this discussion.

So it seems Excitel isn't popular. But I have no choice but to try this. Since I moved from MTNL, this would be my 3rd ISP. But this would be the first time I would be trying a 4mbps connection. The price for the price (less than 1K) seems very lucrative. Likes of Airtel just can't provide such plans. I am ready to face some disconnections for this plan.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 12, 2015)

I am currently paying to Pacenet almost 850inr per month for 1mbps without fup internet and has 100mbps peering.
The connection is at times stable but it'll die the moment you need it most. I hate being disconnected from Battlefield due to packet drops. The only alternative I could find was to constantly switching their gateways.
The customer service is completely un-reliable.

I am thinking of switching to another ISP but I hate to pay installation charges , which is why dropped the idea of getting MTNL.
 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] could you please also check with these folks and let me know if they have service around M-Block in Laxmi Nagar. ? I might be interested as long as they have stable connection with decent pings.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2015)

I also used Pacenet. But for 3 months, before the disconnections and bad service made me turn away.

As for service of Excitel in your area, you might want try contacting Excitel on their facebook page. They seem to be active over there. *www.facebook.com/excitel.rocks


----------



## thekillinggunner (Jul 7, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] have you tried excitel


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, finally I got the Excitel connection yesterday. Plan is 4 mbps 'true' unlimited @ Rs 740. Here are the speedtest results:

*www.speedtest.net/result/4551514259.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/4551788216.png

Yea, got ping as 3 the first time. But usually ping is around 100 ms. Also, its shows pacenet below, but I don't care. For me it's Excitel! 

I am excited. I can finally watch 720p videos on YT with no buffering. And 1080p with little buffering.

Got two things on Sunday: Windows 10 And Excitel.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] So you are satisfied with it thus far?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] So you are satisfied with it thus far?



So far I haven't made it my primary Internet. I yet have to connect it to router so that it can used by more family members. It's then when I will get proper feedback.
But so far whatever 4-5 hours I get to use Excitel at night, I am truly satisfied. I watch videos in not less than 720p. Have downloaded an 8 GB game on steam in hours.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 6, 2015)

Thats great. Keeps us updated, I might switch to it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 6, 2015)

Are they renting bandwidth from pacenet?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2015)

> Got two things on Sunday: Windows 10 And Excitel.



You must be...
(•_•) / ( •_•)>⌐□-□ / (⌐□_□)
Excited


----------



## Vyom (Aug 7, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Are they renting bandwidth from pacenet?



No idea. Frankly don't really care. I had Pacenet before. For two months. And it sucked.



Nerevarine said:


> You must be...
> (•_•) / ( •_•)>⌐□-□ / (⌐□_□)
> Excited



I really am. Yesterday tried to download a Bollywood. Due to availability of local peers, I got speeds in range of 5-7MBps. Completed movie (2.2 gigs) got in 10 min. 

On Excitel server get this speed on speedtest somehow:

*www.speedtest.net/result/4562180036.png

That doesn't represent real life speed but makes me all fuzzy inside.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 7, 2015)

That's actually great till the speeds go above 1mbps at this price.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2015)

very nice speed but when will others [ isps ] learn ?

 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] - how do they provide the internet connection ? Ie through wifo or through local cable operator or through some other way ?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 7, 2015)

topgear said:


> very nice speed but when will others [ isps ] learn ?
> 
> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] - how do they provide the internet connection ? Ie through wifo or through local cable operator or through some other way ?



I have no idea how they provide the Internet connection. I haven't even been to their office. Just called the contact and he sent people to install the wires at my house.
I will need to dig up through.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2015)

Then I guess it's like other local cable operators who install their conection directly to pc through RJ45 jack using Cat 5/ 6 cable. Do let us know about the uptime of the connection.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 12, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Is there any other contact no available for excitel? I tried the no. given on their site for a week straight. No one picks up the receiver.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Is there any other contact no available for excitel? I tried the no. given on their site for a week straight. No one picks up the receiver.



If you are Delhi you may try calling them. I have PMed you 2 numbers.


----------



## thekillinggunner (Aug 13, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Pm me too (their numbers)


----------



## himanshu_game (Aug 14, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Please PM me their numbers.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh dear, lots of demand. Posting in this pastebin: Excitel contacts - Pastebin.com
Didn't want to make the numbers open in public hence it's unlisted.


----------



## gemini90 (Aug 14, 2015)

[MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Thanks for the numbers. They say connection will be available in next 2 months. So i guess i will make do with 3g till then because in no way am i continuing with tikona any longer.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2015)

gemini90 said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] Thanks for the numbers. They say connection will be available in next 2 months. So i guess i will make do with 3g till then because in no way am i continuing with tikona any longer.



Thats great I guess. Better late than never.
Do keep us posted.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 30, 2015)

Today I did another speedtest. The name was changed from Pacenet to Excitel. So either,
1. They fixed that from backend
2. They have 'now' migrated me from pacenet to Excitel
3. It was just an error from Speedtest.net or something

Anyway,
*www.speedtest.net/result/4622468950.png

I am pretty happy for my broadband these days.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 11, 2015)

Alright.. so after a month of usage, I am still very happy with Excitel.

But now the Ani network, the previous network from which I migrated, called me today and told that they have the same plan now: 4mbps unlimited with local peering in YT and torrent. He said I can migrate back if I want.

Should I leave Excitel?


----------



## terminal (Sep 11, 2015)

what is a method of bill payment?
seems like there is no online payment available


----------



## Vyom (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes, no online bill payment option. A guy comes to collect the bill and gives back a receipt.
Just like local cablewallah.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, it so happened that after 2 months of Excitel usage, I decided to move back to ANI network due to instability. By instability I mean, net use to go off at random times, sometimes for overnight. And I couldn't call them at night to tell them. This happened quite a few times before I decided to move back to ANI. 

ANI network is providing me same plan (Rs 750 for 4 Mbps true Unlimited) with local peering etc. 

So that's that.


----------



## himanshu_game (Feb 11, 2016)

Got new connection 3 days ago. Working fine till now.
This is very early to really comment on the service though.
But i haven't faced any downtime and the download/upload speeds are as promised.


----------



## write2tsm (Feb 25, 2016)

Vyom said:


> So I heard about this broadband which I am planning to get. Anyone heard about them or experienced using them?
> 
> Website seems bare bone and it's this: *www.excitel.com
> 
> ...







Worst Internet Service - They Matched Themselves with MTNL Standards.

I live in Hari Nagar (West Delhi). To be honest, the service is extremely pathetic and un-reliable. I need 24*7 connectivity as I often work from home, which I openly conveyed the Excitel connection distributor. Despite that, the connection bumps off every now and then. Moreover, it stays un-available for 4-5 hours most of the times. 

If you call the support number provided, most of the times you hear "The network is busy" and if at all it dials, they tell you that service will be restored in 4 hours, which I believe they know. If you ask to send someone, no-one turns up to help you.

The most frustrating thing (which is very common in our country - lack of "Fair Trade") is that before you make the payment they'll speak to you like you're the BOSS and they're all here to serve you, however, the way of speaking and dealing changes completely afterwards. I felt as if they're financer and I owe them money.

I won't recommend the service to people who are serious about their business/profession and depend on Internet for that. For kids and college going guys, who need a cheap service irrespective of the fact whether it's available or not when you need it most, you can take your chance.

What's the use of high speed internet link when it stays down most of the times.

Thanks


----------



## StickySlime (Feb 26, 2016)

write2tsm said:


> Worst Internet Service - They Matched Themselves with MTNL Standards.
> 
> I live in Hari Nagar (West Delhi). To be honest, the service is extremely pathetic and un-reliable. I need 24*7 connectivity as I often work from home, which I openly conveyed the Excitel connection distributor. Despite that, the connection bumps off every now and then. Moreover, it stays un-available for 4-5 hours most of the times.
> 
> ...



Where's the proof?
It seems you registered only to post allegations without any supporting proof. "He said/She said" isn't credible. I posted my own review here: *forum.digit.in/broadband-dth/19619...nsive-review-5mbps-sdsl-unlimited-no-fup.html and I've been using it without any issues.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 26, 2016)

Looks like this thread needs updating.

I had previously shifted to ANI network, but after few months again moved back to Excitel, since ANI was proving more problematic. I am using Excitel since June 2016 now, and satisfied with the network more than ever. They increased fees of 750 to 799, but also increased speed to 10 mbps. While local peering is 20 mbps. I now watch fHD videos without any hiccup and downloads are a breeze. I get good pings on ASC server in Rocket League and mostly under 100ms.

I think its safe to say that I am finally enjoying a good internet. No longer I dream about Spectranet now. They can screw it. What made me revisit this thread is the fact that now Excitel supports online recharge. No longer do I have to wait for a man to recharge via cash (which is now a problem too after banning of 500 and 1000 denominations). I already recharged for a month in advance.

Good going Excitel!


----------



## hitesh (Nov 26, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Looks like this thread needs updating.
> 
> I had previously shifted to ANI network, but after few months again moved back to Excitel, since ANI was proving more problematic. I am using Excitel since June 2016 now, and satisfied with the network more than ever. They increased fees of 750 to 799, but also increased speed to 10 mbps. While local peering is 20 mbps. I now watch fHD videos without any hiccup and downloads are a breeze. I get good pings on ASC server in Rocket League and mostly under 100ms.
> 
> ...



I agree 100% with everything you said. They even doubled the speeds this month (10/20 to 20/40). This is honestly the best ISP in NCR, nothing can beat it.


----------

